# not a tool nor an equipement what then ?



## victortodd (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, I don't know if am i the right section but would like to ask you something sand bag is not consider as a too or a plumbing equipment but it can help in a case of kitchen flooding etc but this one is a new one with no sand http://www.stormtec.net/ do you think it's trustful ?


----------

